# Got myself a little something while Christmas shopping



## ShexyKristin (Dec 6, 2007)

So I went Christmas shopping yesterday and I stopped by the MAC counter hehe. I got Finery: Tan for my mom and few goodies for me as well hehe.


----------



## n_c (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## user46 (Dec 6, 2007)

enjoy your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the christmas gift certificates i KNOW i got, i'm gonna get some Fix+, lol


----------



## CassidyLovesMAC (Dec 6, 2007)

Love Bombshell Lipstick! Great haul.


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks gals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really liking Fix+ so far lol (I've used it twice) haha but's it's awesome! Same with Bombshell!


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 7, 2007)

Fix + and Bombshell are some great must-haves!!!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quick question, do you prefer to put Fix+ on top of your makeup after your done, or onto your bare skin after you've washed it?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 7, 2007)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Purity (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice haul, lots of goodies in there!

I wish I could afford this much MAC at once. It's really expensive in Sweden (I paid 245 Swedish krona for my studio fix fluid foundation, which is about $37) and I'm a poor student 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sigh*


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll probably end up doing the same thing when I go Christmas shopping 

oh, and I like to put on my fix+ after I put on my makeup. I used to put it on before, but I definitely think it's much better to put it on afterwards.


----------



## nunu (Dec 8, 2007)

lovely haul!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 9, 2007)

You got some great goodies.


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice haul !!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 11, 2007)

great stuff!
when i go Christmas shopping, i try to stay away from the mac counters/stores b/c i can't resist!

enjoy!


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice haul--enjoy!


----------



## tania_nia (Dec 16, 2007)

Pretty haul! I love expensive pink e/s! I need to try this fix+ stuff but I hear the charged waters are good to if you can find them.


----------



## ross1977 (Dec 17, 2007)

I love your haul!!! I am thinking about buying the same products!!!
Ross


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 17, 2007)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## Kristal (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShexyKristin* 

 
_Quick question, do you prefer to put Fix+ on top of your makeup after your done, or onto your bare skin after you've washed it?_

 
I like to use my fix+ after my makeup.

using after makes your skin look less powdery.
I find that it acts like a moisturizer when you put it on before your makeup.

HTH.


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice haul!

I use my Fix+ for the following: 1) spray my kabuki brush after picking up some MMU for a more even foundation coverage; 2) finishing spray to set makeup after full face is complete; & 3) as a makeup refresher later on in the day. HTH!


----------

